# He is Dying



## hewunch (Sep 30, 2010)

The man who taught me to love wood and how to turn my first bowl has been diagnosed with Stage 4 Lung Cancer. My Grandpa is a wonderful man and I would most appreciate any prayers offered on his behalf. When he called me today to tell me the news that the drs said 6-12 months, he added, "I am gunning for 2 years" :biggrin: That's my Grandpa.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## greenmtnguy (Sep 30, 2010)

Hans,
I'll be thinking of you and your grandpa in the months to come.


----------



## glycerine (Sep 30, 2010)

I'm very sorry to hear this.  I'll be praying for him and you and the rest of the family.  What is his name?


----------



## DCBluesman (Sep 30, 2010)

My grandfather passed away 49 years ago this past August and not a day goes by that I don't think about him. In most ways, he's still with me. Enjoy the time you have with him.


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Sep 30, 2010)

Terrible news to hear.  Enjoy all the time you can with him in the meantime!  

Andrew


----------



## johnspensandmore (Sep 30, 2010)

Sorry to hear this. He's in our prayers.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Sep 30, 2010)

Both my grandfathers passed when I was a year old and it's something I miss. You and your grandfather are in my thoughts.


----------



## YouthMinisterDan (Sep 30, 2010)

Your grandfather is my prayers. Just remember who is in control and live each day to the fullest.

Dan


----------



## CSue (Oct 1, 2010)

Hans, I'm very sorry to hear this news about your grandfather.  I will keep him in my thoughts and prayers - and you and family as well.  I trully love his attitude!  
*Live *till it's time to go.  Bless him!


----------



## Jim15 (Oct 1, 2010)

Sorry to hear this, your Grandfather and your family will be in my prayers.


----------



## witz1976 (Oct 1, 2010)

Best wishes on these troubling times.

I lost my one of my Grandfathers 5 years ago.  I still wish I lived closer to share a lot of our experiences.  Enjoy the time you have, and never forget the lessons you learned.


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Oct 1, 2010)

I never knew either of my grandfathers, be thankful for the time you have with him and enjoy every minute of it. Prayers sent.


----------



## tim self (Oct 1, 2010)

I'm praying for you and your grandpa.  Hoping the Drs are wrong and he's right.  I certainly miss mine and it's been 32 yrs.


----------



## GaryMGg (Oct 1, 2010)

You got it Hans.


----------



## bitshird (Oct 1, 2010)

Hans, I'm sorry to hear this, Grandfathers are special, enjoy the time you still can.


----------



## snyiper (Oct 1, 2010)

Hans I am sure this is heavy on your heart, I will keep you and your family in my prayers and hope your Grandfather makes it at least that 2 years with a good quality of life.


----------



## corian king (Oct 1, 2010)

Hello Hans!! You. Your grandfather and the rest of the family will be in our thoughts and prayers.
JIM


----------



## Tom D (Oct 1, 2010)

Hans
Your Grandpa and your family are in my prayers. Make all the good memories you can because at the end of the day thats all we have left.


----------



## PenMan1 (Oct 1, 2010)

Hans, I will certainly keep your Grandfather in my prayers. It sounds like he has the right attitude and determination. This attitude is always important when dealing with adversity.

I am not that far away from you and can be there quickly. If I can help you in any way, I am a PM away.


----------



## Tanner (Oct 1, 2010)

Our prayers are with you and your grandfather.  My Grandfather pretty much raised me and he was a master carpenter.  He gave me a bunch of his old tools and even his grandfathers pistol from the Civil War, stamp collection, post card collection etc. when he was alive.  After he passed everybody ran there to grab stuff.  I couldn't, he had already given me in person very cherished items.  Things I will be passing down to my Grandchildren some day.

Spend as much time as you can with him now.  I even set up a video camera on his TV and would ask him questions about his life and what it was like when he was younger.  He was born in 1899.  I have over 8 hours of video of him just talking about everything.  It's still hard to watch those videos.


----------



## renowb (Oct 1, 2010)

You will be in our prayers.


----------



## jimm1 (Oct 1, 2010)

Lord Jesus Christ, who willest that no man should perish, and to whom petition is never made without the hope of mercy, for Thou saidst with Thine own holy and blessed lips: "All things whatsoever ye shall ask in My name, shall be done unto you"; I beg of Thee, O Lord, for Thy holy Name's sake, to grant me at the hour of my death full consciousness and the power of speech, sincere contrition for my sins, true faith, firm hope and perfect charity, that I may be able to say unto Thee with a clean heart: Thou has redeemed me, O God of truth, who art blessed for ever and ever. Amen.


----------



## Ligget (Oct 1, 2010)

Prayers to your grandfather and all who love him, I lost both my Mum and Dad to cancer, it is a terrible disease!


----------



## gketell (Oct 1, 2010)

I'm sorry to hear this.  Prayers out to your grampa and the rest of your family!!


----------



## Seer (Oct 1, 2010)

I am sorry to hear about this unfortunate news you are in our thoughts and spend all the time you can which you are going to do and enjoy the moments which will build more good memories.
Jerry


----------



## Snorton20 (Oct 1, 2010)

Hans, your grandpa, you and family are in our prayers. What a great attitude he has though.  Take that same attitude along with you in your journey through life.


----------



## PennedDown (Oct 1, 2010)

Hans, my thoughts and prayers are with you, and I hope that your grandfather takes that 2 year attitude with him! My grandfather was the same old crusty , hardworking man (born in 1898-passed away in 1977) but the lessons he taught me at a young age has helped me be the person I am today. May you be blessed with those same lessons. I too have his old tools that he worked with as a carpenter such as the Stanley 45 combo plane, chalk line reel, etc. sitting in a prominent place on the bookcase to remind me that life is precious and sadly, way too short. God bless you and your family.
Dale


----------



## mbroberg (Oct 1, 2010)

I'm very sorry to hear this.  Try to make each and every moment you share with him a celebration of his life rather than dwell on the inevitable future.  My parents passed within 3 weeks of each other 9 years ago this month, but they have never left me.  I suspect your grandfather will never leave you either.


----------



## Rojo22 (Oct 1, 2010)

Spend all the time with him you can, and treasure each moment. Good luck to him!


----------



## OLDMAN5050 (Oct 1, 2010)

Grandpa is in my prayers..................


----------



## jscola (Oct 1, 2010)

Prayers & thoughts are with you & your Grampa!


----------



## mywoodshopca (Oct 1, 2010)

prayers sent to you and your grandpa


----------



## Brooks803 (Oct 1, 2010)

Hans, you and your family will be in our thoughts. I unfourtunately lost both my grandfathers when I was very young. One to cancer and the other of natural causes. One was an avid woodworker and I have many memories of helping in his workshop and helping build things. He had a lathe and would do spindle work. I now have his old bed that he made himself (the frame that is). I stopped all my woodworking hobby after he passed when I was 10 and didn't get the bug back till (yup, you guessed it...the day we met at woodzone) last September. You've become a good friend and I wish you the best in dealing with this news.


----------



## Lenny (Oct 1, 2010)

Hans, sorry to hear this news... you will be in my thoughts!
It sounds like your grandfather has great spirit!
I never knew either of my grandfathers as they had passed before I was old enough to remember them. I did have the connection with my Dad's father though, through the tools he left behind. I learned to turn on his lathe, one that had come out of an old mill and had originally been powered by an overhead flat belt.  It was basically two cast iron ends(legs) into which a couple of timbers were placed to make the bed. With the help of my Dad, I once turned two 10 foot columns on it for a porch we renovated. I wish I had never let that lathe go, but I still have the memories! 
Every day you have with him is precious!


----------



## nava1uni (Oct 1, 2010)

Sorry to hear about your grandfather.  Hope that the MD's are wrong.  No one ever knows how long we have.  I have had several patients exceed all expectations.  Enjoy your time with him.  My grandfather taught me how to fix things and to always try to do whatever I wanted.  Glad you have had time with him throughout the years.  How old is your grandpa? Tell me him that he is in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Rfturner (Oct 2, 2010)

I am praying for your grandfather. I know of several people that had "Incurable" Cancer according to the doctors. They are 100% healed today with no cancer. How great is our God


----------



## wizard (Oct 2, 2010)

My thoughts and prayers are with you. Enjoy every moment of life with him that you can.


----------



## angboy (Oct 3, 2010)

Happy to do so and my best wishes to him.


----------



## el_d (Oct 5, 2010)

Sorry to hear about the news Hans, My mother is going thru stage 4 lung cancer too. Our prayers are with you and yours.


----------



## Smitty37 (Oct 5, 2010)

*Prayers*

My recent absence for about 10 days was when my "brother" passed from lung cancer.  My prayers will go out for your Granddad.


----------



## hewunch (Oct 5, 2010)

Thank you. Your prayers are most appreciated!


----------



## cowchaser (Oct 6, 2010)

Your grandfather is in my prayers. Doctor's don't decide expiration dates so good for him for looking further in the future.


----------



## hewunch (Sep 30, 2011)

Today was Grandpa's day. He fought well. He leaves a legacy. I hope all of us do him proud.


----------



## leehljp (Sep 30, 2011)

Lifting you and your family in prayer Hans. I have been visiting my grandparents home place and visiting with distant relatives. The memories of them are still here. I remember my grandfathers and their impact on my life.

A few months ago, I took my daughter and son-in-law and their oldest son to a cemetery that had relatives from 150 years ago. And I have a picture of my grandson in front of a grave of a relative from the 1800's.

Keep and cherish those stories and memories of your grandfather and pass them on down to your children and eventually to your grandchildren.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Sep 30, 2011)

Hans it been a year to the day when you first found out and the Drs gave him 6-12 months, he sure did fight for every day.


----------



## corian king (Sep 30, 2011)

Hans! Sorry about your time of trouble. You and your will be in our prayers.
God Bless!!!


----------



## 76winger (Sep 30, 2011)

Will keep you and your grandfather in my prays Hans. 

I learned most of my skills with my hands from my father, who's been gone for over 20 years now. I still frequently think of him and wonder what he might be thinking if he was still around to keep pushing me.


----------



## Fred (Sep 30, 2011)

Hans ... 

May Almighty God bless your grandfather and all of his family that are left behind. May he find peace in the presence of the Lord and rest in Heaven until all others follow on down through the years and everyone is once again reunited in peace.


----------



## tim self (Oct 1, 2011)

So sorry to hear such bad news.  I always wanted to be a master carpenter like my grandpa but he died in 78.  Miss him every day.


----------



## Dalecamino (Oct 1, 2011)

Sorry to hear this bad news Hans. Try to enjoy him all you can in the next TWO years. Take care friend.


----------



## nava1uni (Oct 1, 2011)

Hans,
  I am sure that your grandfather will always be with you.  I am glad that you had time with him.


----------



## JohnU (Oct 1, 2011)

My thoughts and prayers go out to you and your family.


----------



## BW Design Works (Oct 1, 2011)

Hans, My thoughts and prayers go out to you and your grandfather. He definitely has the right attitude and sounds a lot like my grandfathers. I lost them both some time ago but still remember all of the great times and stories we had together. Help him keep a positive outlook through these troubled times.


----------



## cwolfs69 (Oct 1, 2011)

youve got em.


----------



## Jim15 (Oct 1, 2011)

Hans your Grandpa and your family will be in my prayers.


----------



## hewunch (Oct 1, 2011)

Thanks everyone. God bless you for being a blessing to me


----------



## renowb (Oct 1, 2011)

Sorry to hear this. My prayers are with you. You are lucky to be involved with him.I did not know my grandparents too long.


----------



## witz1976 (Oct 1, 2011)

So Sorry to hear Hans, but at least the suffering is over and now you and your family can start to heal.  Best wishes.


----------



## hilltopper46 (Oct 1, 2011)

God bless you and your family, Hans.


----------



## glycerine (Oct 1, 2011)

I'm sorry to hear this news Hans.


----------



## Old Lar (Oct 1, 2011)

Hans, 
Our thoughts and prayers are with you and your family. Cherish the time left and then the memories.


----------



## StephenM (Oct 1, 2011)

It's a small consolation, but don't always believe the time line.  My wife's step-mother was diagnosed with Stage 4 lung cancer 16 months ago and given 2-4 months.  She just passed away Tuesday.  

Good luck to both of you with your journeys.


----------



## Lenny (Oct 1, 2011)

So sorry to hear this Hans. I never knew either of my Grandfathers and only one Grandmother. Treasure your memories!


----------



## robersonjr (Oct 1, 2011)

Hans, one thing is for sure, You Grandfather will live on, so long as you cherish his memories and his teachings. God Bless him and you, forever in our prayers.  Robbie


----------

